# Being made redundant, meeting to discuss terms, what should I be asking.



## truthseeker (17 May 2011)

So Ive just been told Im being made redundant in a few weeks time, there is another meeting to discuss terms later this week.

What do I need to be asking at this meeting?


----------



## robbie00 (18 May 2011)

Hi Truthseeker,

How many people are affected by the redundancy, is there a trade union? 

Was anyone made redundant recently so you might have an idea what type of pay off your company give. 

Is the company a global company or domestic company? 

Do you want redundancy if not you may want to seek a position elsewere in the company if possible.

Can give some more advice once some of the above is answered.


----------



## truthseeker (18 May 2011)

Hi Robbie,
Thanks for the reply.

My entire department is being dissolved. 

I am the only member of a trade union.

Its a domestic company. 

I work in a specialised area, if my position is made redundant there is no other position that would be suitable for my skillset/level of qualification.

There have been previous redundancies in other areas, I am aware of some precedents that have been set, but they have varied by role.


----------



## robbie00 (18 May 2011)

Hi Truthseeker,

Firstly if you havnt already contacted your trade union do so now and let them do all the negotiating for you. Also see what they advise you after all you have probably been paying them for the last few years.

If they have already made other redundancies and you think the terms were fair and you would be happy with them quote the details of this in your negotiations. 

If there is a group of you being made redudant yous should discuss what terms you think would be fair to settle with the company on, then battle it out as a group.

But more than likely if you can prove say John got x amount of weeks per year of service and a retraining bonus during the last redundancies you can use this to make sure you get the same.


----------



## dereko1969 (18 May 2011)

First off, sorry to hear that.

Secondly, as stated, get your Union involved asap and see if they can provide someone to attend the meeting to discuss terms.


----------

